# MDMA



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

yea go try it its the shit guys.. it makes me feel great and i don't even think about DP, i also feel more connected to people. Here are the effects, courtesy of wikipedia


Mental and physical euphoria
A sense of general well-being and contentedness
Decreased negative emotion and behavior such as stress, anxiety, fear, and paranoia
Increased sociability and feelings of communication being easy or simple
Increased urge to communicate with others
Increased empathy and feelings of closeness or connection with others[11]
Reduced insecurity, defensiveness, and fear of emotional injury[12]
Decreased irritability, aggression, anger, and jealousy
A sense of increased insightfulness and introspection[11][13]
Mild psychedelia (colors and sounds are enhanced, mild closed-eye visuals, improved pattern recognition, etc.)
Enhanced tactile sensations (touching, hugging, and sex)


----------



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

Go try what ' shit ' ? You only gave us the side effects... Lol Hmmmmmmmm ?


----------



## REB_DoMiNe (Oct 24, 2012)

Apathy , I noticed in a former post you're " breaking your bong " . So why are you replacing one drug with another? I feel so much better than I did a couple months ago and didn't use ANY meds . Even the valuim my doc prescribed ... Just my opinion but clearing your mind from altering substances really helps .


----------



## goldenboy2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

mdma is what gave me dp/dr and i'm pretty sure it's neurotoxic. I wish i never touched the stuff.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

MDMA has tons of PSYCHOLOGICAL benefits, but keep in mind that it can cause negative PHYSICAL effects to the brain. The point at which the physical damage out ways the positive psychological benefits is the point where MDMA is really bad for you. Doing once or twice with a low dose can perhaps be beneficial, depending on the individual.


----------



## meowitsraygun (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my DP from LSD. But I didn't learn my lesson until MDMA laced with meth.

NOPE. Drugs are not worth it. They make things worse.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Many people have gotten dp from mdma


----------



## Rzy (Sep 28, 2013)

Every-time I take MDMA I get out of the derealization haze for a few minutes..

Still this does not solve the problem, you're only deluding yourself if you think this is a solution.


----------

